# Problème bouton d'allumage sur PowerMac G3



## indira (13 Février 2011)

Help! Hier mon Vieux G3 mac osX 10.3 marchait encore malgré un peu d'arthrose, et tout a coup ce soir vlan, il refuse net de s'allumer... je lui ouvre le ventre et enlève une bonne couche de poussière, je refais tous les branchements...bouton d'allumage HS
C'est une véritable catastrophe.
j'ai été sur le support apple , sans succès , je suis verte!

Que me conseillez- vous de faire???

Indira


----------



## didgar (14 Février 2011)

Salut !

Il est comment ton G3 ? Blanc et bleu ou beige ?
Si c'est un Blanc Bleu, que se passe-t-il quand tu appuies sur le bouton de démarrage ?

A+

Didier


----------



## indira (14 Février 2011)

Salut Didier,
oui effectivement c'est le bleu et blanc,
quand je pousse sur ce bouton il ne se passe absolument rien, nada!!!!!

Indira au grand désespoir..................


----------



## didgar (14 Février 2011)

Salut !



indira a dit:


> Salut Didier,
> oui effectivement c'est le bleu et blanc,
> quand je pousse sur ce bouton il ne se passe absolument rien, nada!!!!!
> 
> Indira au grand désespoir..................



Ben ... c'est soit le module de mise en marche en façade derrière le bouton ( je n'y crois pas bien ... ) soit l'alimentation ( bien plus probable ). C'est con j'ai vendu hier ça => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130482626514 mais par contre il me reste l'alim que j'ai gardée pour une connaissance qui ne se manifeste plus ... si tu es intéressé(e) envoie moi un MP.

Ceci dit avant d'envisager une "réparation" il vaut mieux préciser le diagnostic, donc il faudrait faire quelques tests histoire de ne pas changer n'importe quoi ! Tu sais faire ?

A+

Didier


----------



## indira (14 Février 2011)

Hello Didgar
hum, bien non je suis assez nullos ! Hier je lui ai ouvert le ventre et quand je vois tout ça j'ai si peur de faire une connerie!!J'ai juste enlever une grosse couche de poussière puis j'ai refermé

tu sais me dicter ce que je dois faire?? par MP?

Indira


----------



## didgar (14 Février 2011)

Salut !

La tout de suite je suis occupé ! Je t'indiquerai la marche à suivre ce soir ... si je n'oublie pas  N'hésite pas à me relancer si tu n'as pas de mes nouvelles ...

A+

Didier

PS : tu es dans quel coin ?


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2011)

On peut mettre le B/B en route avec un petit bouton sur la carte mère.
Fais-le, tu verras tout de suite si c'est un problème de connexion ou si ton alim est morte !
Je fais une petite recherche pour la photo et je reviens&#8230;*


----------



## indira (14 Février 2011)

Waoux, le bouton magique, Le S5, coup de baguette magique pour les initiés!! Génial, ça marche
Me voici toute guillerette! J'ai vraiemnt flippé! J'espère à présnet que mon bon vieux G3 fera encore de vieux OS !!! mille merci cher inconnu!

Je suis sur Bruxelles, en Belgique, un peu loin! Ici je ne connais personne qui sois branché Mac, avant j'avais un vieux pote mordu mais il s'est barré loin. Plus personne pour veiller sur mon G3 et lui offrir de temps en temps un bain de jouvence! Mon fils va beaucoup dessus et le malmène en encombrant tout le temps le bureau et le disque de démarrage avec des photos très lourdes...

Am starm gram et coccinelle! Merci very much encore!!
Indira


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2011)

Cool !

Il me semble que ce Mac accepte aussi le démarrage au clavier, contrairement aux Mac plus récents.
T'as quoi comme clavier avec lui ?

On peut trouver des claviers, ceux des vieux iMac G3 en particulier qui possèdent ce bouton d'allumage, pour pas cher.


----------



## indira (15 Février 2011)

salut 
j'ai malheureusement pas le clavier G3 d'origine , j'ai été voir sur le net, moi j'ai juste celui qui doit suivre, il est aussi transparent avec des touches noires, mais pas de bleu en plus et pas de bouton d'allumage.. bien dommage! Faudra que j'achète ça.
tu dis que c'est facile à trouver? ils ont un nom particulier?

Indira


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2011)

C'est les claviers iMac G3, je ne crois pas qu'ils aient un nom particulier.
Il y a aussi la plupart des claviers Macally qui ont ce bouton. La série iKeySlim, peut être celui-là, demande au vendeur 

Edit

Laisse tomber, je viens d'essayer, ça ne fonctionne pas avec les claviers Usb ! :mouais:

En revanche, avec un bête clavier Adb (le port en dessous des 2 FW) ça démarre sans soucis. Je viens aussi de tester 

C'est le genre de clavier qu'on trouve dans les dons de "Classic"


----------



## iMacounet (15 Février 2011)

Un Apple USB Keyboard. 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=taZaTaXjI8aY8QPQ8pjVDw&ved=0CDoQ9QEwAw


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un Apple USB Keyboard.
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=taZaTaXjI8aY8QPQ8pjVDw&ved=0CDoQ9QEwAw



Oui, c'est ça. Mais visiblement ça ne fonctionne pas avec l'Usb.
Enfin, mon Macally n'a pas démarré mon B/B. Mais mon vieux clavier Adb l'a bien démarré lui !


----------



## didgar (16 Février 2011)

Salut !

Je vois que la situation a évolué dans "le bon sens" puisque l'alim ne semble pas en cause !

Avant de partir en quête d'un clavier adb qui te permettrait d'allumer ta machine depuis celui-ci, attends un peu ... celui qui m'a acheté ça => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130482626514 semble être un "chieur" qui se pose la question de la compatibilité après avoir remporté l'enchère  Ca faisait longtemps que ça ne m'était pas arrivé ... Bref, d'ici que ce môssieur annule la transaction, y'a pas des kilomètres ... Tu vois où je veux en venir ??? Il y a le module de mise en marche dans le lot ... Je te tiendrai informée.

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (1 Mars 2011)

Salut !

Si tu cherches un module de démarrage pour ton G3 BB j'ai remis en vente ça => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130492539724 suite à transaction foireuse avec un enchérisseur ... foireux 

A+

Didier


----------

